# Besieged by Bones OOC



## kinem (Aug 8, 2012)

This idea is somewhat experimental, but could be interesting.

2nd level, Pathfinder, 4 PCs

The PCs are in charge of a small fort (Fort Pierre) and nearby town. Each PC will hold an official title, which will be determined based on the class and background.

The fort will be besieged by an army of skeletons. Hundreds of them!

You will have to break the siege, protect the town, and/or figure out what's going on, engage in further fights, etc.

But, you will have a small army of your own to command ... and feed. Cavalry, archers, infantry - about 100 men in all.

Here's the unique twist: Because the PCs are low level, the combined combat power of your army will actually be greater than your own personal combat power! In other words, if the commander (you) decided to singlehandedly fight all of his own troops arrayed against him, you would probably lose! I know this is unheard-of in D&D, since usually only mid to high level PCs get to command armies, but in the real world it is possible for an army to be tougher in combat than its leader.

You will also have to decide among yourselves who gets to command what troops, how to allocate resources, etc.


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 8, 2012)

Interesting idea. Ambitious as well. I'll toss my hat in. My first thought is a ranger.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 8, 2012)

Sounds like it could be fun! I'd be torn between a tactical Bard to bolster the army or a more cliched Necromancer-Cleric to command some of the undead and make them attack each other.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 8, 2012)

I like the idea.  This sounds like a short, however.  How long do you anticipate the campaign to run?


----------



## kinem (Aug 8, 2012)

This being PBP, I wouldn't worry about it being too short. It's hard to say how long it'd run but certainly months at least.

That said, if it's going well it could certainly continue along the timeline as there are other threats or potential threats in the area, such as an orc tribe and a couple of nearby lands with ambitious rulers.

So are you in, DT? If so, we just need one more


----------



## renau1g (Aug 8, 2012)

Hmmm, seems very cool. I love me some tactics (turn-based strategies like the old Shining Force series are my favorite video games).

I'm not as familiar with the PF rules, as I am 4e, but if you're willing to put up with a bit of a new player then I'd be interested.


----------



## kinem (Aug 8, 2012)

No problem, renau. It's a low level game, which makes it a little less complicated, and the PFSRD has everything you need.

Setting:

In the kingdom of Trinland, the Barony of Absten is on the coast, with the ocean to the west, but without a deep harbor sea trade is limited. The town of Specton and Fort Pierre are the main features of interest, along with the surrounding farms.

To the north is the land of Baron Hawt, and to the south, that of Baron Ludd. Further north is the border with the kingdom of Kland, with which there is an uneasy peace.

To the east is the Red Forest, a wild land and the home of the Red Tusk Orcs. As a result, most trade passes through the road to the south. The forest also contains old ruins, which are said to be haunted.

Scenario:

Old Baron Absten died without an heir. In this situation, the Barony reverted to the direct control of King Gary Jarvis. It is expected that he will either appoint a new Baron, or give Absten to the jurisdiction of one of the neighboring Barons - both of whom are no doubt eager to expand their holdings. In the meantime, however, he has appointed you as Wardens of Absten.

Character creation:
Characters must be loyal to the King or well able to fake it
Any PFSRD material
2nd level, 25 point buy
hp are max 1st level then average-rounded-up 2nd
1500 gp equipment
In addition you get a mount, which for a typical medium sized PC is a heavy warhorse.
(If you are a cavalier, your horse's stats are either that of the heavy warhorse or those given for the cavalier mount, whichever is better.)

race: any standard, but human is preferred
religion: as per Golorian

house rules:
-Rich Burlew diplomacy

-Spells that normally have material components that can be cast out of a spell component pouch have them as a material focus instead. This change has no game effect, but the flavor makes more sense since otherwise in theory you'd have to continually replenish the pouch.

-In combat, PCs act in the order in which you post.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 8, 2012)

Ok, I like the idea and am in.  What character classes are people playing?  I need to ponder on mine.


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm kind of digging the idea of a ranger (trapper/trophy hunter).


----------



## renau1g (Aug 9, 2012)

I tend to enjoy rogues, but if there's lots of undead.... well, I mistakenly played one in the Age of Worms AP....that kinda sucked. I think an obvious choice is a cleric, I do like them, but I'lll wait to see what others are doing too, being that i haven't really played to much PF I'm kinda good with whatever.


----------



## kinem (Aug 9, 2012)

renau, a rogue (or any class) could work fine. Also, in PF undead can be sneak attacked.

Jeffery: Looks like you and SelcSilverhand ... think alike? WTF?


----------



## renau1g (Aug 9, 2012)

That's a spam message


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 9, 2012)

I think I'm going to go with a Bard. He can be effective bolstering his army and maybe using diplomacy to make some allies in the region to defend against the skeletons. I'll start fiddling around with a backstory and some stats today. That leaves the cleric open for Renau1g if that's what he wants.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 9, 2012)

I was thinking of a Beguiler since he has mass effect spells, but then again illusion and enchantment spells would be nearly useless against them.  Since a cleric and bard look to be covered, I might go with a paladin or barbarian.


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 9, 2012)

kinem said:


> In combat, PCs act in the order in which you post.




How does this work for initiative against enemies?


----------



## renau1g (Aug 9, 2012)

Hmmm, a cleric of Erastil might be a good fit as someone who focuses on Farming, Hunting, Trade, and Family seems perfect for a regular community. I was thinking of a guy who's not necessarily interested in adventuring, more focused on the community as opposed to running out. With the siege though, he would have little choice in taking a more active role. I like the Growth subdomain of Plant and the Animal Domain. 

BTW - I love the Diplomacy rules that you note kinem. I always felt they were a weak area of the 3.x/PF rules.


----------



## kinem (Aug 9, 2012)

Mark Chance said:


> How does this work for initiative against enemies?




Basically, I roll initiative once for PCs (all use the same die roll) and once for NPCs. If your initiative beats that of the NPCs you can act first; sometimes I let the whole party act. The NPCs and PCs then take turns acting. NPC allies of the PCs generally act just after the PCs.

When you see that it's the PCs' turn to act, go ahead and post your action; you don't have to wait for anyone's individual turn to come. This saves time during PBP combat; the guy who couldn't log on for a few days will just end up acting last instead of delaying everything.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 10, 2012)

Here is what I have so far for my Bard.




```
[B]Name: Rollen Spiel[/B] 
[B]Class: Dirge Bard (UM)[/B] 
[B]Race: Human[/B] 
[B]Size: M[/B] 
[B]Gender: Male[/B] 
[B]Alignment: NG[/B] 
[B]Deity: Shelyn[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 13 +1 (03p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 2        
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (05p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 16 (1d8+1)
[B]Con:[/B] 12 +1 (02p.)     [B]CMB:[/B] +2    
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 (05p.)     [B]CMD:[/B] +14    
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 (00p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      
[B]Cha:[/B] 18 +4 (*10p.)    [B]Init:[/B] +4                 

[B]Stat Increases by Level[/B]
4th - 
8th - 
12th - 
16th - 

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +3    +2    +2    +0    +0    +0    17
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 15

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +1    +0    +1
[B]Ref:[/B]                       3    +2    +0    +5
[B]Will:[/B]                      3    +0    +0    +3 (+4 bonus vs Sonic, Language-Dependant, Fear, Energy Drain, Death, Necromancy)


[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Scorpion Whip              +3     1d4+1       20x2 (disarm, reach, trip)
Sling                      +3     1d4+1       20x2
Club                       +2     1d6+1       20x2
 Arcane Strike             --     +1 Damage

[B]Languages:[/B] 
Common, Orc, Sylvan


[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Race : Ability
Human : +2 to (Cha)
Human : Favored Class (Bard): +1 hp at 1st, 1 spell known at 2nd (0 level) APG Favored Class Options
Human : +1 skill point per level
Human : Bonus feat
Bard  : Bardic Performance - 16 Rounds per day
Bard  : Bardic Knowledge - Adds half of your level to all knowledge skills, can use all skills untrained.
Bard  : Countersong - Allows allies to use perform check to resist sonic or language dependant magical attacks. 30' Range
Bard  : Distraction - Allows allies to use perform check to resist illusion (pattern and figment) magical attacks. 30' Range
Bard  : Fascinate - Creature that fails a save sits and listens or watches the performance. Threats allow a second save. Obvious danger breaks affect. -4 on skill checks.
Bard  : Inspire Courage - +1 bonus to saves vs charm and fear, +1 bonus to attack and damage.
Bard  : Well-Versed - +4 save bonus vs bardic performances, sonic, or language dependant effects.
Bard  : Haunted Eyes - +4 save bonus vs fear, energy drain, death effects, and necromancy effects.
Bard  : Secrets of the Grave - +1 bonus to know. Religion regarding undead. Mind Affecting spells can affect Undead. Add 1 necromancy spell at 2nd of a level one lower than highest spell level available.

[B]Traits[/B]
Reactionary - +2 to Initiative
Charming - +1 to Bluff and Diplomacy if a character is/could be sexually attracted to you. +1 to DC of Language-Dependant spells.

[B]Feats:[/B] 
Feat - Location - Description
Human 1 - Extra Performance - 6 extra rounds per day
Level 1 - Arcane Strike - Imbue weapons to add +1 damage

[B]Future Feats[/B]
Level 3 - Combat Expertise
Level 5 - Improved Disarm
Level 7 - Lingering Performance
Level 9 - Spellsong
Level 11 - Mounted Combat
Level 13 - Two Weapon fighting
Level 15 - Improved Trip
Level 17 - Greater Disarm
Level 19 - Greater Trip


[B]Spells Prepared/Known[/B] 
+1 DC to spells with Language-Dependent component
0st Level / DC14 ----- / 4 Known : Dancing Lights, Ghost Sound, Spark, Disrupt Undead (SotG ability)
1st Level / DC15 2+1 Day / 3 Known : Alarm, Charm Person, Hypnotism



[B]Skill Points:[/B] 18        
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
*Acrobatics                  2    +2     +3   +7
*Appraise                    0    +0     +0   +0
*Bluff                       2    +4     +3   +9 (+1 vs opposite sex)
*Climb                       2    +1     +3   +6
*Craft                       0    +0     +0   +0
*Diplomacy                   2    +4     +3   +9 (+1 vs opposite sex)
Disable Device               0    +0     +0   +0
*Disguise                    0    +0     +0   +0
*Escape Artist               1    +2     +3   +6
Fly                          0    +0     +0   +0
Handle Animal                0    +0     +0   +0
Heal                         0    +0     +0   +0
*Intimidate                  0    +0     +0   +0
*Knowledge (arcana)          0    +2     +1   +3
*Knowledge (dungeoneering)   0    +2     +1   +3
*Knowledge (engineering)     1    +2     +4   +7
*Knowledge (geography)       0    +2     +1   +3
*Knowledge (history)         0    +2     +1   +3
*Knowledge (local)           0    +2     +1   +3
*Knowledge (nature)          0    +2     +1   +3
*Knowledge (nobility)        1    +2     +4   +7
*Knowledge (planes)          0    +2     +1   +3
*Knowledge (religion)        2    +2     +4   +8 (+1 vs Undead)
*Linguistics                 0    +0     +0   +0
*Perception                  0    +0     +0   +0
*Perform(Percussion)         2    +4     +3   +11
*Profession                  0    +0     +0   +0
Ride                         1    +2     +0   +3
*Sense Motive                0    +0     +0   +0
*Sleight of Hand             0    +0     +0   +0
*Spellcraft                  0    +0     +0   +0
*Stealth                     2    +2     +3   +7
Survival                     0    +0     +0   +0
Swim                         0    +0     +0   +0
*Use Magic Device            0    +0     +0   +0


[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Entertainer's Outfit	       
MW Scorpion Whip             301gp     2lb
MW Light Steel Shield        159gp     6lb
MW Studded Leather Armor     175gp    20lb
MW Drums                     100gp     1lb
Club                           ---     3lb
Sling                          ---     ---
Sling Bullets                  1sp     5lb
Wand of Cure Light Wounds    750gp     1lb
Backpack                       2gp     2lb
Waterskin                      1gp     4lb
Rationsx2                      1gp     1lb



[B]Total Weight:[/B]45.0lb      [B]Money:[/B] 11gp 0sp 0cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]              50.00  51-100  101-150  300   450
```


*Description*
[SBLOCK]
*Age:* 30
*Height:* 5'10"
*Weight:* 180lb
*Eyes:* Hazel
*Hair:* Brown
*Skin:* Pale

Rollen Spiel wears well-maintained studded leather armor. The leather is dyed a blood-red color and the metal studs are painted white and yellow. His dark brown hair is kept short on his head while his face is clean shaven. A thin white line of a scar marks his chin but only seems to add to his appearence. His skin is pale, almost corpse colored despite the hours in the sun. A coiled whip hangs at his side and a heavy club carved in the shape of a skull is stowed with his backpack and shield. 
When not traveling he favors a set of finely made clothes designed to show off his lean, muscular body. 
[/SBLOCK]

*Background*
[SBLOCK]
Rollen Spiel is an odd looking man. 

When he was born, if it were not for his first cries, the midwife would have thought he was stillborn. His skin is pale, so pale that it looks as if no blood moves through his veins. Even with hours spent in the sun playing failed to darken his body. In the town he grew up in the busybodies whispered that he might be touched by Pharasma, or worse yet, Urgothoa. He was avoided by the other children and had to learn to find entertainment on his own. His fascination with music came early when an older man showed him that he could make a whistle out of a stem of grass. He was soon ready for his first instrument, a hand carved wooden drum from a hollow log. Acceptance into the community came as his skill grew and he was able to gift them with beautiful music on the long winter nights. 

When he came of age he traveled the countryside seeking out other musicians whose styles he could learn, lore and tales from the far corners of the world, and to hone his craft. His years on the road helped him to develop his stunted social skills and he grew into his gangly body. Long roads and lean meals kept him trim and muscular. Money is tight for musicians learning their trade and he occasionally had to acquire less than reputable jobs. Bordellos sought him for his exotic beauty, shysters for his silver tongue, and work gangs for his strength. It would have been easy to employ his skills to become a conman, a thief, or a thug but through it all though he managed to cling to the values he was raised with.

He was far away when news came of a plague that had decimated his childhood home. Returning home he found the streets quiet save for the sounds of carts hauling away the rotting bodies. He spent many days finding corpses of the young, the old, lovers, drunkards, the rich, and the poor. Each night he played deeply sorrowful songs for the departed. Inevitably, when there are mass deaths there are those who flock to the carnal pits to make use of dark magics. Undead rose, his childhood friends and families, soon marched from the graves he had just dug. Few people remained who could fight them and fewer still had the desire. Rollen and a few others waged a guriella war against the undead. They set ambushes and traps, fought in the streets and the forests. Eventually however the survivors were wittled away and he was forced to flee. One day he hopes to put the rest of the walking dead back in the ground but until then he marshals his skills, his resources, and his allies for the day when he must return and triumph.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## kinem (Aug 11, 2012)

Looks good SelcSilverHand. I like the background.

I haven't checked all the numbers but hp is correct, HD should be 2d8+3.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 13, 2012)

Still going through character concepts.  How would you handle the aasimar race?  XP penalty to start or through some of the advantages removed?


----------



## renau1g (Aug 13, 2012)

Quick question too, are we going to have linked backgrounds? i.e. are we friends, acquaintances, just people of influence in the community that were appointed, etc?

I just like to weave in details if possible.


----------



## kinem (Aug 13, 2012)

For aasimar, I don't know if there's a standard nerf, but if not getting a bonus only to Wis or Cha seems fair.

You could have linked backgrounds but that depends on what backgrounds people come up with.

Otherwise, you will at least have traveled together from the capital, which is about a week's journey.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 14, 2012)

According to the PSRD they don't have HD or level adjustments.

"Aasimar Characters
Aasimars are defined by class levels—they do not possess racial Hit Dice."

Same for Tieflings. With GM approval of course, you would be able to still be 2nd level.

Alternatively, here is a section from the Player's Guide to the Council of Thieves game where they talked about the power bump that Tieflings(and Aasimar) have over standard races:



> Playing Tieflings
> Since tieflings are slightly more powerful than the base
> races, check with your GM before you create a tiefling
> character. The difference in power is slight enough that
> ...


----------



## kinem (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks, SSC.

That reminds me: everyone gets 2 traits.

DT, the question becomes: Why are you interested in an aasimar? Fluff, stats, resistances, or daylight? If I know that, I can better work out a nerf that preserves what you want.

One thing that I won't do is an XP penalty. Everyone starts at level 2, if the game goes on long enough and we keep playing, we might go to level 3. I won't be tracking individual xp.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 15, 2012)

kinem said:


> Thanks, SSC.
> 
> That reminds me: everyone gets 2 traits.
> 
> ...




I wanted to go the Paladin route, and an aasimar would be perfect for the charisma and wisdom bonus.  Stats and fluff.


----------



## kinem (Aug 15, 2012)

OK. Just lose the energy resistances then.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 16, 2012)

So kinem, anything extraordinarily different in the fantasy world vs. the "traditional" fantasy that I should be aware of before background building?


----------



## kinem (Aug 16, 2012)

The only real difference is that I'm trying to maintain a little bit of a human-centric medieval vibe. Low fantasy, low level, but not necessarily low magic. A world in which armies of men with swords and horses and such are seen as the main source of power (though the reality may be otherwise). Powerful monsters (angels, demons, dragons) are known to exist but are rare and basically legendary.

I considered going human-only, but that is a world idea I want to flesh out more and maybe incorporate into a hi-tech magic setting, so this game won't be that.

Social organization is basically feudal, in that there are kings, nobles, and commoners. Society is however more 'modern' than a real medieval society would have been, so for example gender inequality is less.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm up for tying some storylines together. I've got lots of travel time before the plague, and time afterwards of roaming around looking for people to aid me in killing off the remaining undead citizens.

I updated my traits as well.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 18, 2012)

Room for one more? Would be interested in playing a human witch. My last game with kinem lasted to the end and was great fun


----------



## kinem (Aug 18, 2012)

We might be able to squeeze in one more, so welcome aboard, WD


----------



## kinem (Aug 18, 2012)

The RG is up. What progress on character creation?

Also, pre-IC story has begun; obviously we're not ready yet to start PC posting.


----------



## Mark Chance (Aug 19, 2012)

Character progress is slow but unsteady. 

[sblock=Cáel Grosvenor]
Male human ranger (shapeshifter | trapper) 2
NG Medium humanoid (human)
*Init* +3; *Senses* Perception +6

DEFENSE
*AC* 14, touch 14, flat-footed 10 (+3 Dex, +1 dodge)
*hp* 20 (2d10+4)
*Fort* +5, *Ref* +6, *Will* +2

OFFENSE
*Speed* 30 ft.
*Melee* 2 claws +5 (1d4+2)
*Melee* 2 claws +8 (1d4+2, vs. undead)
*Ranged* 
*Special Attacks* favored enemy (undead) +2

STATISTICS
*Str* 14, *Dex* 16, *Con* 14, *Int* 12, *Wis* 14, *Cha* 13
*Base Atk* +2; *CMB* +4; *CMD* 17
*Feats* Aspect of the Beast (B), Dodge (B), Weapon Finesse
*Traits* Corpse Hunter (+1 on attack rolls versus undead), Hunter's Blood
*Skills* Bluff +3 (+5 vs. undead), Climb +7, Disable Device +9, Knowledge (geography) +6, Knowledge (religion) +6 (+9 re: undead), Perception +7 (+8 to find traps, +9 vs. undead), Sense Motive +4 (+6 vs. undead), Stealth +8, Survival +7 (+8 to follow or identify tracks)*
*Languages* Common, Necril
*SQ* natural weapon combat style, track +1, trapfinding +1, wild empathy +3
*_N.B._ Add +3 to Survival checks related to the undead.

GEAR
1500 gp + heavy warhorse

ABILITIES
*Aspect of the Beast:* Cáel has grown a pair of claws. These claws are primary attacks that deal 1d4 points of damage.

*Class Skills:* Cáel adds Disable Device to his list of class skills in addition to the normal ranger class skills.

*Hunter's Blood:* Cáel earns a +1 trait bonus on Diplomacy when used to gather information, Knowledge (religion), and Survival when used for tracking when related to an undead quarry. Knowledge (religion) is a class skill. The undead have a +1 bonus on any roll to learn about Cáel, as his family’s fame precedes him.

*Trapfinding:* Cáel adds 1/2 his ranger level on Perception skill checks made to locate traps and on Disable Device skill checks (minimum +1). Cáel can use Disable Device to disarm magic traps.[/sblock]


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 20, 2012)

What I got:

Half-Elf, Witch 2 (bonded)

alternate racial trait(s): drow magic
bonded item: ring
patron: elemental

Hex: Healing, Flight

Str , Dex , Con , Int , Wis , Cha (25 points)
Base Atk +1; CMB +; CMD 
Feats Weapon Finesse
Traits Elven Reflexes, Desperate Focus


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 21, 2012)

My new character, Diego Jose Delgado de Castile, is in the RG.  He's a second level aasimar holy tactician (paladin subclass) equipped with a masterwork longsword and masterwork chakras.


----------



## kinem (Aug 22, 2012)

So far we have:

SelcSilverhand as Rollen Spiel, human dirge bard 2, in RG
Deuce Traveler as Diego Jose Delgado de Castile, aasimar paladin, in RG
Marc Chance as Cáel Grosvenor, human ranger 2
renau1g as a cleric 2 of Erastil?
Walking Dad as a half-elf witch 2


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 22, 2012)

Looks like we could use an area of effect spell slinger.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 22, 2012)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Looks like we could use an area of effect spell slinger.



Witches have some of those, epically if they have the Elements patron.

Burning hands now, 3rd level web, 4th flaming sphere, 5th Lightning Bolt & Sleet Storm, 6th Fireball


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 22, 2012)

I stand corrected.  Looks like we are well rounded.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 22, 2012)

I expect to get to this tonight, sorry kinem, I was on vacation for the last bit and cleaning up some work stuff before I left.


----------



## kinem (Aug 22, 2012)

OK, ren. Let's try to get character creation done by Monday so we can get started.

BTW, what do you guys think of the pre-IC story? Is it a good idea to have it?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 22, 2012)

It gives context.  I'm going to have to have some idea of the kingdom I am in, the fortress area to be protected, and the situation we are in to properly roleplay my character as opposed to rollplaying.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm enjoying it so far. It gives us some insight into the mover's and shakers of the kingdom while we get everything ready.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 23, 2012)

Ready for Review



```
[B]Name: Weiss Magie[/B] 
[B]Class: Cleric [/B] 
[B]Race: Human[/B] 
[B]Size: M[/B] 
[B]Gender: Male[/B] 
[B]Alignment: NG[/B] 
[B]Deity: Erastil[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 13 +1 (03p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 2        
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1 (02p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +1         [B]HP:[/B] 19 (10+1d8+2)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +1 (05p.)     [B]CMB:[/B] +2    
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0 (00p.)     [B]CMD:[/B] +13    
[B]Wis:[/B] 18 +4 (*10p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 20'      
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2 (*05p.)    [B]Init:[/B] +3                 


                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +7    +2    +1    +0    +0    +0    20
[B]Touch:[/B] 11              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 19

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      3    +2    +0    +5
[B]Ref:[/B]                       0    +1    +0    +1
[B]Will:[/B]                      3    +4    +0    +7 


[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
MW Morningstar              +3     1d8+1       20x2 

[B]Languages:[/B] 
Common


[B]Abilities:[/B] 
Race : Ability
Human : +2 to (WIS)
Human : Favored Class (Cleric): +1 hp at 1st/2nd
Human : +1 skill point per level
Human : Bonus feat



[B]Traits[/B]
Reactionary - +2 to Initiative


[B]Feats:[/B] 
Feat - Location - Description
Human 1 - Extra Channel - 2 extra channels per day
Level 1 - Heavy Armor Prof - Proficient with Heavy Armor 

[B]Spells Prepared[/B] 
0st Level / DC14 ----- 4 Day : Create Water, Mending, Stabilize, Light
1st Level / DC15 3+1 Day : Sanctuary, Shield of Faith, Bless, Enlarge Person (d)

Domains: Growth (Plant); Animal

Powers:  Growth - As a swift action you can enlarge yourself for 1 round, as if you were the target of the enlarge person spell. You can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 7.
Animal - Speak with Animals (Sp): You can speak with animals, as per the spell, for a number of rounds per day equal to 7.

Channels positive energy (11x/day)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 18        
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
*Diplomacy                   1    +2     +3   +6
Heal                         1    +4     +3   +8
*Knowledge (nature)          1    +0     +3   +4
*Knowledge (religion)        2    +0     +3   +5
*Spellcraft                  1    +0     +3   +4


[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Priest's Outfit	       
MW Morningstar             308gp     2lb
Heavy Wooden Shield        7gp     10lb
Banded mail     250gp    35lb
Wand of Cure Light Wounds    750gp     1lb
Backpack                       2gp     2lb
Waterskin                      1gp     4lb
Rationsx2                      1gp     1lb



[B]Total Weight:[/B]55.0lb      [B]Money:[/B] 181gp 0sp 0cp

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]              50.00  51-100  101-150  300   450
```


*Description*
[SBLOCK]
*Age:* 36
*Height:* 5'7"
*Weight:* 165lb






[/SBLOCK]

*Background*
[SBLOCK]
Weiss was born in a small farming community near the larger town of Specton and the Fort Pierre, bastion of defense in the region, and grew up under the rule of Baron Absten and his parents had still talked about the good work the man did with increasing the harbour size and improving trade in the barony. Weiss grew up in the sun, he spent most of his waking hours working the land, hunting and gathering with his father and brothers, and at night, would often walk on his own through the wilds. He enjoyed the quiet solitude that the natural world provided. 

It was during one of these wanderings that he walked right into a Red Tusk orc hunting party and his life changing event. The orcs advanced with a bloodthirsty look on their faces, when suddenly a great stag appear and gored the nearest creature, a kick caved in the skull of another, and the remaining orcs ran in fear. The stag looked right into Weiss' eyes and then departed. A sense of understanding passed into the young man that night and he realized that he had owed a debt to the creature and his life had more purpose than just another farmhand.

During the corresponding years, Weiss had worked with his own community and the others nearby to aid those in need, tend to the sick, assist in drought times with divine waters, and a myriad of other tasks. It has been nearly two decades since that fateful day and Weiss has earned a good reputation in the area as one loyal to both the leadership and its people. His tastes are simple, his clothing unadorned, Weiss only carries that which he needs. As repayment for his deeds, the priest was gifted a rather impressively made morningstar and a set of armor, which the local guards had taught him to use with a bit of proficiency, although Weiss preferred his regular clothing to the heavy mail. 
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## renau1g (Aug 27, 2012)

Ok, I think I'm ready for review


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 27, 2012)

Sorry, I have to bow out of this  time issues don't allow me to complete a character in time. Have a lot of fun everyone.
Sorry for wasting your time


----------



## kinem (Aug 28, 2012)

WD, sorry to see you go but it's much better to realize upfront that there's a problem instead of having to drop out later. If your time situation changes, you are welcome to re-join.

Four PCs is enough so we will get started. I'd say we still have a balanced party. In any case this isn't exactly a traditional game so I wouldn't worry too much about that.

ren, you should have 2 Traits. Mark, you just need equipment, I take it. Both of you should post in the RG.

As I said everyone gets a heavy warhorse. This may have been a gift from the kingdom, if you didn't already have a steed; you can work that into your background as you see fit.

You can assume that it comes with the following: 

heavy warhorse: studded leather barding, military saddle, bit & bridle, saddlebags (can hold 250 lbs), animal feed (10 days)
AC 18 (t 13, ff 14); hp 19; Fort +8, Ref +7, Will +3; Init +4; Speed 50 ft; Perception +8
Melee bite +5 (1d4+5), 2 hooves +5 (1d6+2)

Note: Ride skill, Handle Animal

Each of you has received a letter from the office of King Jarvis. From what you know of how the Court works, it is probable that the King himself did not hand pick you; he spends much of his time obsessing over the worsening security situation on his southern border (some say that his own meddling with the nations to the south has backfired), and the rest of it on women and wine.

In any case, you have each been appointed as Wardens of Absten until such time as the King appoints a new Baron to rule there. You have each been given an additional title and responsibility as well.

As Wardens you will be entitled to draw a stipend, paid not by the king, but by tax money from Absten. No one has told you how much this should be; you must determine that. The more you enrich your own coffers, of course, the less will remain for the people under your rule.

Diego Jose Delgado de Castile, aasimar paladin
Sheriff; in charge of the administration of justice

Rollen Spiel, human dirge bard
Loremaster; in charge of the library at Fort Pierre, and instruction of the people

Cáel Grosvenor, human ranger
Surveyor; in charge of assessing the geography and natural resources of the Barony

Weiss Magie, cleric of Erastil
Chaplain; in charge of the spiritual and physical health of the garrison at Fort Pierre

Later I'll post in the IC thread and then we can start


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 28, 2012)

Sweet... there's a new sheriff in town.  Do we each have assigned staff?  Who runs the actual armed militia?  Is there a militia?


----------



## renau1g (Aug 28, 2012)

All set kinem. Thanks.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 31, 2012)

Quick note: I'm on vacation next week, Monday is a holiday and I am going to see a baseball game, and then I'm off the rest of the week with my kids before school starts, so expect much slower posting from me.


----------



## kinem (Sep 28, 2012)

I guess we're ready to move on. I'll post a major update hopefully this weekend.


----------



## kinem (Jan 17, 2013)

I'll try to update IC tonight.


----------

